# Nutribullet



## otuatail (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi I just treated myself to a Nutribullet. It comes with a recipe book but I was wondering if there were any boos out their or good websites. I don't need this for any dieting and I am not a vegetarian. I was wondering if I could find a use of it in making fancy drinks, cocktails and maybe an unusual spicy sauce for dressings or to cook with. Just want to have fun with it and make impressive meals.

Thanks TIA Desmond.


----------

